# Sprawy forum >  Terapia własna czyli praca nad osobistym rozwojem

## hazel

Wszystkie osoby, które chciałyby uzupełnić zajęcia dotyczące rozwoju osobistego, mogą wziąć udział w otwartych warsztatach pracy własnej organizowanych przez Szkołę Psychoterapii. Kurs jest  jest niezbędnym elementem wiedzy i umiejętności każdego terapeuty.

----------

